# Problems with DAS StoneCut Pro and Smart Designer Shutting Down or Freezing?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a new desktop computer with Windows 7 8GB and 1.5TB so it's a monster of a computer. I bought it because I was having a lot of problems with my laptop freezing up on me when using all of my different rhinestone and graphic programs. On my old and new computer I was using Corel X4 with DAS' Smart Designer X4.5 but was told by DAS that Corel x4 wasn't really compatible with Windows 7 and that I needed to upgrade to Corel X5. So on my new computer I upgraded to Corel X5. 

Well with my new huge computer, Corel X5 with SmartDesigner X4.5 and Smart Cut Pro, I am still having all kinds of problems with it freezing up on me and the programs shutting down. I also have a few other programs that I use, but those two are the ones I'm having the most problems with. 

So I'm just wanting to know if anyone else is having the same problems I'm having with these two programs and Windows 7 or if something is wrong with my new computer? I do have the latest versions of Corel X5, SmartDesigner X4.5 and SmartCut Pro.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

I was using windows 7 and Corel x5 with smart designer 4.5 I uninstalled it because it kept crashing and caused me more problems than it did well. I also used it with windows vista. I hope they work out bugs with the new version of smart designer. 

At the ISS show it worked extremely well with windows 7 at their booth... Just wish I could have gotten it working


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Nope, it's not you I don't use my Smart Designer that much, but I LIVE by my Stone Cut Pro, and lately, it has a major case of crashes. I thought it was because I was mainly using remote access on my laptop to work with the software on my desktop, but now I'm not so sure that's the problem.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Interesting my das has started freezing up on me in the last 2 weeks


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

that stinks when your working on something and it freezes up and crashes.kinda weird its happening to you all lately.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I was having problems with my new laptop w Windows 7 working with a new downloaded version of Stone Cut Pro. They told me to uninstall the new SCP, and re-load the original, older disk version. I've had no problems since doing that.

Not sure if it's anything that will help with your problem or not, but thought I'd throw it out there.....

Good luck! There is nothing more frustrating than computer/software problems.


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

..."was told by DAS that Corel x4 wasn't really compatible with Windows 7 and that I needed to upgrade to Corel X5."

I moved up to W7 on a new desktop last year, and am still running Corel X3, and it works fine for me.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

sister1 said:


> ..."was told by DAS that Corel x4 wasn't really compatible with Windows 7 and that I needed to upgrade to Corel X5."
> 
> I moved up to W7 on a new desktop last year, and am still running Corel X3, and it works fine for me.


Well I think it has more to do with SmartDesigner X4.5 working with Windows 7 and Corel X4 or X5. So I think if I didn't use the SmartDesigner, I'd be fine. DAS didn't even have me buy Corel X5 through them, they told me to get it from Amazon.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

diana13t said:


> Well I think it has more to do with SmartDesigner X4.5 working with Windows 7 and Corel X4 or X5. So I think if I didn't use the SmartDesigner, I'd be fine. DAS didn't even have me buy Corel X5 through them, they told me to get it from Amazon.


Well, remind me to never update to SD X4.5 then! I FINALLY have everthing working well together and don't want it to get messed up again!


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

I have WIndows Vista Business and x5 and DAS Smart Designer x4.5 I would get those annoying freezes and it would really make me save more than I use to. I use smart designer most of the time. All because of the Templates. Even though i'm well verse in Corel Draw x5 I still love the templates. I create pretty much everything now in the template base. To answer your question as to why it freezes i really don't know the answer to that question though I wish I did.


----------

